
An artist’s quixotic attempt to convince the New Yorker to embrace photography - prismatic
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/11/23/we-are-unable-to-use-the-enclosed-material/
======
dmlorenzetti
The modern equivalent of this would be to convince the New Yorker to print
data graphics such as scatterplots.

You can find instances where they devote an entire paragraph to describing
some plot that the subject of an article produced or saw, and which astounded
that person or changed their world-view. Surely such a transformative graphic
merits more than a paragraph of thin description. This is especially galling
in a publication that prides itself on the sophistication of its readers.

